# Botox Injections - correct coding



## dyoungberg (Nov 30, 2011)

What would the correct coding be for Botox (20 units) injection of Glabella, forehead and lateral canthi?

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## JessH2618 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this being done as cosmetic?  In our office we have "dummy" CPT codes that we use for posting purposes only if it is for cosmetic.


----------



## ollielooya (Dec 8, 2011)

Did you take a look at 64612?  ---Suzanne E Byrum CPC


----------

